# Schubert: Piano Works for 4 Hands



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings.

Being a fan of the late piano works of Schubert, I stumbled across his works for piano four hands, which I didn't know existed. Thanks to amazon marketplace, I bought a copy of the complete 4-hands works. 2 CD set on Erato with Queffelec and Cooper. Enjoying it immensely. But it has me wondering if there are other complete recordings; if so, any recommendations?

TIA,
-09


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Being a fan of the late piano works of Schubert, I stumbled across his works for piano four hands, which I didn't know existed. Thanks to amazon marketplace, I bought a copy of the complete 4-hands works. 2 CD set on Erato with Queffelec and Cooper. Enjoying it immensely. But it has me wondering if there are other complete recordings; if so, any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Can't give you more into then this:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...or+4+Hands+&performer=&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I really like the two double-disc sets by Justus Frantz and Christoph Eschenbach on EMI. Although the sets make no claims to completeness all the important works are present and as you aren't averse to buying used copies they are available fairly cheaply at Amazon's marketplace.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Excellent! Thank you. 

-09


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

You're welcome. If you opt for these EMI recordings I hope they give you as much pleasure as they have me - some of Schubert's compositions for piano duet are on a par with his best solo piano works, I'd say.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I wouldn't, I'm afraid, but they are lovely and deserving of more attention than they get.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I think the Fantastia D.940 is as fine as Schubert's best solo piano works.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Not sure if this encompasses all his works for four hands but this is an excellent release


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> You're welcome. If you opt for these EMI recordings I hope they give you as much pleasure as they have me - some of Schubert's compositions for piano duet are on a par with his best solo piano works, I'd say.


I can only find them very, expensive.

Correction, found them on eBay.
thanks for the tip.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I can only find them very, expensive.
> 
> Correction, found them on eBay.
> thanks for the tip.


To be honest, Pugg, I was looking at the prices on Amazon's UK site only - used copies of both sets can currently be bought together for less than £7.50 minus P & P.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> To be honest, Pugg, I was looking at the prices on Amazon's UK site only - used copies of both sets can currently be bought together for less than £7.50 minus P & P.


The first one that came up on BookButtler was from Canada I believe up to € 45.00.
Later I used the name surge one sites, that's why I correct myself.


----------

